

Startup Quote (Anniv. Ed.): Forrest Gump, co-founder, Bubba Gump Shrimp Company - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4185557630

======
raychancc
Mama always said life was like a box of chocolates. You never know what you’re
gonna get.

\- Forrest Gump

<http://startupquote.com/post/4185557630>

